# Building a hatch lip ??



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

I need to build a lip for my hatch to sit on. Doesnt have to be a fancy gutter or anything. Just a 90degree angle. Theres gotta be a trick to this. Maybe temprorarily glue a bond resistant plastic board to the bottom then lay some strips of glass? Heres a pic


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1307639292


Is this going to be a sealed compartment?
If so, why build a hatch? Glass over the hole like I did.
I dislike leaks, rattles and squeaks caused by hatches.
If you need to get back in, cut the lid off again.
It's not like you don't know where the edges are.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

You just want a piece to fit in the hole you cut and rest on the lip to prevent it from falling in?

If so cut strips about 5-6" and fit them to the underside so only 1" sticks out into the opening. Then coat the underside of the sole and the tops of the piece with epoxy and put in place. Use screws from the topside to hold the pieces where you want them. The 1" will give you enough room to use weatherstripping on the hatch piece and screw in place .


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Thats a no can do brett. Fit and finish is key on this resto. I still have the perfectly cut piece of floor, which will be going back in. Also, the floor has a crown. So that kinda makes it a little harder to do what you wanna do.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

flat/angle  alum.  screwed and glued from the bottom
would be the easiest

but I am probably missing the big picture.....


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

The aluminum idea actually isnt bad except the thin sandwich of foam and glass wont hold a screw well. Any other ideas, do i need to clarify what im trying to achieve?


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

I'll be able to help you out tomorrow with pics I have come up with a very good way to do this


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Sweet thanks!


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

ok....good point..substitute w/ 2-3" strip of your glasssd foam and then 5200 
then drill holes at an angle from underneath and fill w/ 5200 and then put screws in
this will give some "lateral" support but i bet it will be strong enough w/o the screws

2. small hole saw along the edge--like for screw holes-
1/3 -1/2 the depth of the deck and much larger than a screw head...then take a drill bit and drill thru for appropriate screw size----vice grip and 5200 in ur your edge ...... then sink screw till it is just below top deck and poor glass or epoxy in the hole till flush w/ deck becomes an integral unit !!!!!!!!
and uses the bottom layer of glass to support the whole thing
Otherwise u are talking routering the deck and glassing in a lip--Yuck! [smiley=1-tears2.gif]


----------



## disporks (Jan 19, 2011)

Cutrunner I've been tremendously busy but havent forgot about this, If you can post a pic of your hatch lid that would help me out...I've been in the design stage of building some drop in compartments, got the "Glovebox" Mold finished so I'm trying to use my design ideas to help you out...


----------

